# Horror Hotel Film Scoring Competition 2021 (ended), 2022 Competitions now open!



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 15, 2021)

THIS COMPETITION HAS ENDED, BUT THE CLIP TO BE SCORED IS AVAILABLE.

I noticed another Film Scoring Competition, which “slipped under the radar” and ended in April 2021.

The competition information page is at the link below:





__





Film Scoring Competition - Horror Hotel






horrorhotel.net





Just follow the instructions for downloading the clip to be scored.


----------



## Composerbell (Jun 15, 2021)

I see no rewards, and it’s so small as to not really carry any prestige. The fact they ask for an entry fee to me feels like it’s a scam. But at least there’s a clip available to score for those looking for practice!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 16, 2021)

Composerbell said:


> I see no rewards, and it’s so small as to not really carry any prestige. The fact they ask for an entry fee to me feels like it’s a scam. But at least there’s a clip available to score for those looking for practice!


In no way is this a scam. Both Horror Hotel and it’s companion, The Indie Gathering have been going for many years. They may be small scale and a bit niche, but these both have their own big following!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Oct 20, 2021)

The 2022 competition information page is at the link below:

Film Scoring Competition - Horror Hotel

Just follow the instructions for downloading the clip to be scored.

Member @VidPlayVST advises the download link is currently not working, and the organisers have been informed.


----------



## LostintheBardo (Nov 27, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> The 2022 competition information page is at the link below:
> 
> Film Scoring Competition - Horror Hotel
> 
> ...


Is this open to composers outside of the U.S?


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Nov 28, 2021)

LostintheBardo said:


> Is this open to composers outside of the U.S?


Yes! It does say that “international participation is also encouraged”.


----------



## Ambroseftmusic (Dec 1, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> In no way is this a scam. Both Horror Hotel and it’s companion, The Indie Gathering have been going for many years. They may be small scale and a bit niche, but these both have their own big following!


Leslie, 

I believe one could argue that Horror Hotel and Indie Gathering competitions are slightly questionable, to say the least. I paid my entry fee to the Indie Gathering, was awarded second place, in I believe 2017, and never received the so called "prize" I was entitled to. I checked with some other past winners and this was their experience as well. This is my experience and a small sample size, I don't know the totality of the situation. I will also say I stopped entering due to the price of entry and the poor quality of the films selected in which to score. This again, I have heard from other contestants.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 1, 2021)

Ambroseftmusic said:


> Leslie,
> 
> I believe one could argue that Horror Hotel and Indie Gathering competitions are slightly questionable, to say the least. I paid my entry fee to the Indie Gathering, was awarded second place, in I believe 2017, and never received the so called "prize" I was entitled to. I checked with some other past winners and this was their experience as well. This is my experience and a small sample size, I don't know the totality of the situation. I will also say I stopped entering due to the price of entry and the poor quality of the films selected in which to score. This again, I have heard from other contestants.


Sorry to hear that these competitions seem not to be “as described”. To be honest, I only came to know about these competitions from a meet-up, and thought to post them here for members interested in film scoring. I’ve never entered either competition myself, so can’t comment otherwise.


----------

